# SKY Movies Free



## zztop (19 Oct 2009)

Next weekend on 30th and 31st October.


----------



## Celtwytch (19 Oct 2009)

Excellent! Thanks for posting that


----------



## jhegarty (19 Oct 2009)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Squonk (19 Oct 2009)

It looks like its just channel 311, not all the movie channels ...


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Oct 2009)

zztop said:


> Next weekend on 30th and 31st October.



Next week-end is not 30th and 31st - that's the following one.  The bank holiday is early this year.


----------

